
IPhone OS 3.0.1 - fixes SMS vulnerability  - tvon
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3754
======
blasdel
_Available for: iPhone OS 1.0 through iPhone OS 3.0_

Could imply that it has existed since the beginning, and wasn't related to the
MMS additions in 3.0 as speculated.

~~~
tvon
Since the exploit was valid for "almost all GSM phones" I suspect it's been
around since the beginning.

(source: [http://technologizer.com/2009/07/30/your-phone-is-
probably-v...](http://technologizer.com/2009/07/30/your-phone-is-probably-
vulnerable-to-malicious-text-messages/))

